# Aqua Wax



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Have just used Auto Glym Aqua Wax after a wash. (Snow Foam, AG Shampoo) Really pleased with ease of application and how well it spreads and subsequently waxes the surface. 
Anybody have experience of long/longer term use of this easy on product?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Used this stuff for years. Easy to apply, spray on, wipe off and buff. Gives a good beading for a couple of weeks.

Love the bubblegum smell too...


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Used it a a few times now on the tts and always gives good results especially on the darker colours and is super easy to use,is a god send in the warmer weather whilst washing the car as it eliminates water marks where the water is drying too quickly,leaving a streak free glossy paint surface,gets a thumbs up from me! 8)


----------



## Tiger Feet (Mar 1, 2017)

Another fan here. Im not one for spending hours detailing. The quicker its done the better - and this does just that


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Same here. Used it for 3-4 years. Takes no longer than shammying the car which with the hard water around here is essential


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

I`ve been using this stuff since I read this thread a while back, all`s I can say is its fantastic and takes no time at all to apply so cheers for the heads up, what a great find. :wink: :wink:

At least it will do until I can get the time to get the car ceramic coated. :lol:


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Another fan here. This stuff is amazing.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I only use shampoo and Aqua Wax on both our cars and often get comments "how do you keep your cars so clean."Very good product.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Never heard of it till now, just watched a you tube vid. Looks good, getting a bottle come payday


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Edinburra said:


> Have just used Auto Glym Aqua Wax after a wash. (Snow Foam, AG Shampoo) Really pleased with ease of application and how well it spreads and subsequently waxes the surface.
> Anybody have experience of long/longer term use of this easy on product?


Either I am doing this wrong or snow foam is definitely over rated.
I have just ordered some aqua wax hoping to reduce water marks. Is it as easy as spraying it on wet paint & wiping it off?


----------



## SeanH (Oct 18, 2017)

Hmm I have it in the Autoglym bag but never used it. May give it a try this weekend!


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Used this today for the first time. Not on the TT but a pearl white car. Its a car thats kept clean but only gets waxed once a year.
The product is easy to apply and even on the 3 stage white gave a real improvement in finish.

TT next then  
Good product


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Used on the TT today, not as dramatic improvement on a pampered car as it was on my wife's and sons cars. Neither of which are ever waxed.

Is a good product though if your not a waxing freak like me [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------

